# My largest haul in one week, so excited



## romi79_2008 (Jul 7, 2011)

I know that a picture makes a post better, but I ordered online and it will be 2 weeks at least till I get them and I had to shout out my excitement and who understands better than the lovely specktra ladies 
  	I ordered:
  	From Mac:
  	Hocus pocus es,
  	copperplate es, 
  	grain es
  	freshwater es
  	haux es
  	subculture lippencil
  	lychee luxe lipglass
  	219
  	224
  	228
  	231
  	cantaloupe blush

  	Nars madly blush

  	nyx jumbo pencil french fries

  	faux lashes

  	1 guess bracelet

  	Chanel prolumiere foundation
  	Total spent  ~ 250$ ( shh don`t tell my husband). Probably my largest haul in one week

  	I`m so excited, can`t wait to get them


----------



## gleamingbeauty (Jul 8, 2011)

Sounds like a great haul! I'm excited for you


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 9, 2011)

That's a great haul! I hope you enjoy your new products!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 9, 2011)

Great haul! I keep meaning to pick up Freshwater.


----------



## alexandrarc (Jul 9, 2011)

woah! nice haul


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you  
  	I bought freshwater used, like you can see half pan so it was only 3$, but I`m fine with the usage because I don`t really use blue but I still want to try the color!


----------



## Amber Dawn (Jul 17, 2011)

So jealous! Some of the items you ordered are on my wishlist!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Sep 4, 2011)

Unfortunately my joy was premature. I bought some of these products ( chanel found, mac 224, 228, cantaloupe & nars madly ) on live journal, gifted over 130$ to some sellers 2 month ago and I haven`t received the products and they don`t answer my emails i`m so done with gifting money


----------



## makeupbyleslie (Sep 11, 2011)

Have fun with your goodies!


----------



## peachsuns (Sep 11, 2011)

romi79_2008 said:


> Unfortunately my joy was premature. I bought some of these products ( chanel found, mac 224, 228, cantaloupe & nars madly ) on live journal, gifted over 130$ to some sellers 2 month ago and I haven`t received the products and they don`t answer my emails i`m so done with gifting money



 	This is so wrong. I really cannot believe that someone did that to you. I hope you will get the answer from the sellers ASAP! Don't give up!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for support! All kind of people outhere. One of the seller came through. I received the brushes and cantaloupe blush. Paid on July 5, she said she mailed them on July twenty something, after several emails she gave me the tracking number and she sent them on August 27, 7 weeks after I paid... I`m still happy that I got them
  	The other, with chanel foundation and Nars madly still not answering and I have one more bad luck with another seller that I paid on July 27 for shell pear and soar ll, that wasn`t gifted so paypal it is


----------



## User38 (Sep 18, 2011)

Peachy!! So nice to see you !!

  	Romi.. glad you got your things.. it's amazing how some people are just downright crooked.. grr.  Enjoy tho!  Canteloupe is a staple in my blushes.. love it.


----------

